# What makes a cornerroller good?



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

My angles are turning out crap! Not horrible but i think thu could be better. I think it might be my corner roller, i have a can am head i put on a northstar extendable handle. What makes a corner roller different than another? It looks like 4 wheels on a stick like the rest of them. Is it the size of wheels? Material of wheels? Positioning regarding each other and the angle they sit out?

What brands have you tried and what do you like best?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

is your roller used or new??????

if you look down the housing of your roller, your wheels should be sitting about a 1/4" high from it. If the wheels are almost even with the housing, then the wheels are too worn,,,,, or low. A new roller makes a difference

As for brand, I thought I was running a DM for the last few years, till closer examination, it was a Columbia, before that it was a TT, no real difference IMO


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

MacDry said:


> My angles are turning out crap! Not horrible but i think thu could be better. I think it might be my corner roller, i have a can am head i put on a northstar extendable handle. What makes a corner roller different than another? It looks like 4 wheels on a stick like the rest of them. Is it the size of wheels? Material of wheels? Positioning regarding each other and the angle they sit out?
> 
> What brands have you tried and what do you like best?


So you are using a roller followed by a tin flusher? Only thing I can wonder is are you pressing hard enough with both the roller and the flusher?

As for the flusher I think Can-Am is one of the best ones.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

No im running columbia 2.5 angle head. And the roller is new 2buck, ill check that allignment thing tomorrow


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

My mistake Macdry. Guess the Can-Am is your roller then.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

MacDry said:


> My angles are turning out crap!


 
Need more info. What's going on in the corners to make you suspect your roller?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not to ask the obvious but are the wheels turning. They can get gummed up. I have a Columbia split wheel, the metal part was turning but the plastic part was not. It was gummed up. What annoyed me was when my workers were using it and washing it they never noticed.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MacDry said:


> My angles are turning out crap! Not horrible but i think thu could be better. I think it might be my corner roller, i have a can am head i put on a northstar extendable handle. What makes a corner roller different than another? It looks like 4 wheels on a stick like the rest of them. Is it the size of wheels? Material of wheels? Positioning regarding each other and the angle they sit out?
> 
> What brands have you tried and what do you like best?


I've used a 4 wheel Can-Am in the past (and used their 2 wheel one a bit on one job). Except when it's someone else's project and we're using their roller - which almost always is a Can-Am - I've been using a Columbia split wheel for pretty much the last 1 1/2 years on my own jobs. The split wheel seems to work somewhat better for me. But then I'm usually rolling behind other tapers tapes with Can-Ams, while I'm usually rolling my own tapes with the Columbia. How much difference that could be making, I can't really say off hand. My last trainee didn't seem to have problems with the Columbia when rolling tapes that either one of us had put on. 

A couple comments on All-Wall's site that claim why Columbia's split wheel design is supposed to be better:

Columbia's Split Wheels Make a Better Roller, Here's How: 


Reduced Drag
Paper Stays Straight Even with Hard Pressure (No Snaking)


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

A couple other thoughts: Are you tucking your tapes into the corners well enough with the creaser wheel (assuming that you're using an auto taper), and are keeping the tapes tight enough when putting them on and not letting too much slack into them?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

gazman said:


> Not to ask the obvious but are the wheels turning. They can get gummed up. I have a Columbia split wheel, the metal part was turning but the plastic part was not. It was gummed up. What annoyed me was when my workers were using it and washing it they never noticed.


If you store it wet, the plastic (probably nylon) will swell ever-so-slightly after awhile and pinch between the washers. Replacing the top washer only with one moderately thinner will get it spinning again while retaining the axial setback. (I'm assuming yours has circlips retaining the washers like my TT.) If you store it dry, then ya it might just be some crust that a kid didn't hose off properly.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Mac Dry, you should be using a Columbia Corner Roller:jester: with your Columbia Anglehead. Here is a video of how your wheels should look. Also not sure how you rolling but go from the center of the tape out to the edges so that it doesn't pull the tape in any direction and give it a good number of rolls with a hard push to really embed it.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I totally do need a columbia roller! maybe one falls off your delivery truck? maybe bounces off the concrete and into the back of my truck? what do ya say there Col.Tech. ? :thumbup::jester:

Im starting to wonder if it isnt my angle head now, I looked at my roller, although a clunky P.O.S it seems to be operating as one could expect.

One thing im getting is in some angles, usually the ones where it is less than a perfect 90 degree angle, and the angle head pushes its way in there, the tip where the two blades meet, spreads apart when the blades push into the corner, and right in the centre it leaves a flat spot (when rolling and flushing that is) and then when I go to coat it, it pretty much just doesnt put any mud there, or cuts the centre of the tape open. Kind of hard to explain.... I will have to show you next time im out your way Col.Tech. Hopefully later this week maybe early next week?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

After you've rolled it try wiping the tape in with a knife just so you can tell if it's getting pushed back in the corner enough, otherwise it could be your anglehead adjustment. 
I'm pleased with my Columbia roller, although I was suprised to see rust staining in the rollers, I never got that with the Can-am one.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

As you describe it, you may have a twofold issue:

1. If the blades are set too far back, the center clip will leave a bald spot of about 1/8" on both sides of the angle, with thick mud right next to the bald groove. Solve by adjusting the blades forward so that they overhang the center clip more.

2. Snagging and tearing the tape in the angle, possible causes: 

A. the points of the blades are too sharp and catch the tape in the angle. Solve by positioning the blades where you intend to run them and filing the blade points or GENTLY touching with a grinder to remove the oversharp point. Remember that you can take more off but you can't put it back on.

B. The roller is leaving the paper too curved in the angle. The wheels obviously need to be set slightly away from the opposing wall so they don't rub on it. Sight down the center axis of the roller and you'll see the resulting V. The deeper the V, the more the wheels are set back from the opposing wall and the greater the radius the roller will leave in the angle. If you think the tape radius is excessive, you could install washers below the wheels in order to pack them up, bringing them closer to the opposing wall.

C. If the roller's radius is ok and the blade point isn't overly sharp, you could still snag tape occasionally if you're pushing the heck out of the tool. Use thin mud in your cornerbox. Also makes it a pleasure to run. I like to tape & glaze, dry up, then do 2 circuits, one right after the other (wet over wet). You can even run your 2 finishing circuits on taping day with a gentle touch and a few hours between tape and finish.

D. Examine the anglehead for obvious damage, such as a metal burr on one of the center clips which might be snagging the tape. I'm sure you've done this already.

E. Glue, damage, proud paper, or poorly applied prefill in the angle will make a proper tape radius impossible and the anglehead will snag on the crappy bits behind the tape.



If your anglehead hasn't seen a lot of use, I'd guess the problem is 2A. I know how infuriating learning the anglehead can be on your own. Hope this helps, brother.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What makes a corner roller good is the person on the end of the handle. 

I have been using the Can-Am and have no problems as long as I start in the middle and roll towards a corner to prevent rollups and snagging. Pressing hard is about all I can say and maybe if you are using an extendable handle you don't have enough pressure on the roller.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> is your roller used or new??????
> 
> if you look down the housing of your roller, your wheels should be sitting about a 1/4" high from it. If the wheels are almost even with the housing, then the wheels are too worn,,,,, or low. A new roller makes a difference
> 
> As for brand, I thought I was running a DM for the last few years, till closer examination, it was a Columbia, before that it was a TT, no real difference IMO


Like 2buck stated, you may need new wheels. The biggest difference between the Corner Rollers on the market today are in the wheels. Columbia used Hardened Steel vs. other brands use Stainless Steel. The Stainless Steel looks shiny and will not rust. Due to the heat treatment, the Hardened Steel will get that cloudy wet surface rust on them right away, but the Hardened Steel lasts so much longer than stainless. They just don't wear like the others.

You can tell a DM because it's polished up. The TT is pretty dull. The Columbia has a split wheel design and is engraved... Columbia.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

rollers shouldnt wear out atleast for ten years. We still have one close to 20 yrs old (Premiere). I will dip the tip(wheels)of my roller in mud before rollin first angles to get it muddy in wheels.Tight tapes help also,if you have loose tapes you will get wrinkles galore. Correct mud,proper rollin roller and smallangle head...shoudnt be a problem


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

chris said:


> rollers shouldnt wear out atleast for ten years. We still have one close to 20 yrs old (Premiere). I will dip the tip(wheels)of my roller in mud before rollin first angles to get it muddy in wheels.Tight tapes help also,if you have loose tapes you will get wrinkles galore. Correct mud,proper rollin roller and smallangle head...shoudnt be a problem


Right on Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

walltools said:


> Like 2buck stated, you may need new wheels. The biggest difference between the Corner Rollers on the market today are in the wheels. Columbia used Hardened Steel vs. other brands use Stainless Steel. The Stainless Steel looks shiny and will not rust. Due to the heat treatment, the Hardened Steel will get that cloudy wet surface rust on them right away, but the Hardened Steel lasts so much longer than stainless. They just don't wear like the others.
> 
> You can tell a DM because it's polished up. The TT is pretty dull. The Columbia has a split wheel design and is engraved... Columbia.


 
I have a northstar, The wheels were all loose and sloppy, Split wheels, But thats how its supposed to be, Love the northstar handle so decided to get a new wheel kit and fit some new wheels, Put them on and all they did was pull on the tape and fold it over, So messed about trying to get the wheels aligned better, As in columbias clip but without the V, I did get them perfectly in line, No V, as thats how i thought it should be to get a nice sharp corner, Not sure if i can actully get it be like arrons one with a v as that will just make the wheels sloppy then?? It goes ok ish, But you need to be a bit carefull as it can still upset the tape a little and seems to have some resistance to it. I have a goldblatt, its wheels are all out of whack but actually goes ok, I havent used any other corner roller so i dont know what they are like but kiwiman reckons his col is the ducks nuts, And i cant be missing out on a good thing can I :thumbsup:

So Mr Brandon, I really like the Northstar adjustar handle, Will the columbia corner roller fit onto this handle, I dont want another handle, And its easier to ship just the roller, Might be time i added a columbia tool to my kit, I think thats the only brand i dont have a tool from?? Or is the columbia roller like the goldblatt with a threaded fitting, My Goldblatt fits my BTE extenable handle, Good handle those.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey cazna You need that V to prevent the flat part of the wheel from rubbing on the tape. That is why you can feel some resistance.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Corner Roller*

You need the "V" so that there is some clearance between the end of the roller and the wall. If the rollers are in line they will grab the tape and push it out one side. Should look like this:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

tomg said:


> You need the "V" so that there is some clearance between the end of the roller and the wall. If the rollers are in line they will grab the tape and push it out one side. Should look like this:



Thats what I was trying to say Tom.:yes:


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

MacDry said:


> I totally do need a columbia roller! maybe one falls off your delivery truck? maybe bounces off the concrete and into the back of my truck? what do ya say there Col.Tech. ? :thumbup::jester:
> 
> Im starting to wonder if it isnt my angle head now, I looked at my roller, although a clunky P.O.S it seems to be operating as one could expect.
> 
> One thing im getting is in some angles, usually the ones where it is less than a perfect 90 degree angle, and the angle head pushes its way in there, the tip where the two blades meet, spreads apart when the blades push into the corner, and right in the centre it leaves a flat spot (when rolling and flushing that is) and then when I go to coat it, it pretty much just doesnt put any mud there, or cuts the centre of the tape open. Kind of hard to explain.... I will have to show you next time im out your way Col.Tech. Hopefully later this week maybe early next week?


I'd be happy to take a look at it for you but I won't be in the shop until the next Monday so if you can wait until the following week that would be great.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

tomg said:


> You need the "V" so that there is some clearance between the end of the roller and the wall. If the rollers are in line they will grab the tape and push it out one side. Should look like this:


 
Is your corner roller like your bead roller tom, With the pivoting wheels?? Northstars were like that as well, I think yours is the only brand like that now??


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

cazna said:


> Is your corner roller like your bead roller tom, With the pivoting wheels?? Northstars were like that as well, I think yours is the only brand like that now??


Yep. :thumbsup:


----------

